# Do I Really Need a Router?



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I will be getting high speed DSL in a few days. Seems like I have read differing opinions of this subject. I have Comodo's firewall and AVG 7.5 updated daily. I have a single PC at home and am the sole user. Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

you wouldn't need it if you only have a single PC, a router is designed to share an internet connection across multiple PC's


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks!

Posted in wrong forum. Mods please move.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

There's no harm in having a router, even if you don't have a network. It's an extra defensive layer, providing a hardware firewall among other things.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

And if router has wireless, if/when friends/family come visit with their laptops....they can use internet, too, without using your machine to check email, etc...


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't need wireless at this time and thanks for the information.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

In terms of learning I would say yes, better to get an early start on configuring it as more than likely you will get married, have kids and then have to fight with all of them in order to get on-line.

So, in preparation for that glorious day I say start early on learning how to set up your Home Network.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Girderman said:


> In terms of learning I would say yes, better to get an early start on configuring it as more than likely you will get married, have kids and then have to fight with all of them in order to get on-line.
> 
> So, in preparation for that glorious day I say start early on learning how to set up your Home Network.


 Hahaha! Too old for kids/you can have that part!ray:


----------

